# Xtreme Offroad in Crosby, TX 9-7-13



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Going riding tomorrow if anyone wants to join. Not doing DSO cuz they have a concert, and I will be riding with my 3 year old son.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Be careful out there bud, for a while they were having issues with guys taking people's bikes at gun point back in the woods...


/i\

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

I haven't been over there since they changed owners anyhow....


/i\


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

D-LUX said:


> Be careful out there bud, for a while they were having issues with guys taking people's bikes at gun point back in the woods...
> 
> 
> /i\
> ...


It's not so bad out there... we don't stay too late.. we were out of there by 6:30. I think most of the crazy stuff was happening late at night.. The new owners are doing a pretty good job of keeping the main trails maintained enough to be able to get through them. Got to test out the snorkels in the ponds.. they did good, but I think something electrical is getting wet, and killing my throttle response when i'm in the water... it stays running, but I can give it gas and it doesn't seem to do anything.. as soon as I'm out of the water, it runs great again.. I checked belt and airbox and no water inside.. and computer was still dry also.. I dielectric greased plugs and most of the electrical connectors I could get to... so I need to look into what it could be...


----------

